# Anyone running a d rated bfg tire instead of the e on f250



## 1fast432 (Sep 9, 2009)

Found a smoking deal on some ford aluminum rims and bfg 265/75/16 lt tires but they are load range d instead of e. Came off a f350 crew cab. Guy went with a shorter tire rim combo to make it fit in his garage. Would you use these on a plow truck?THANKS


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What's the load capacity?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I have 3 E rated tires on my dads truck and 1 D rated BFG All terrain... You can tell the difference right away... The D rated shows the weight as soon as you load it up where as the E's still look good... If you dont work your truck it'll be fine, but if you plan on working it the E's are deffentially worth it IMO


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

i would not put anything but an e on there. what kinda plow u hanging. i think d's are like 2895 a tire. e's are 3195lbs a tire. ever heard the saying a little extra goes a long way!?!?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I had bfgoodrich a/t's on my truck that were d range. with a 8ft fisher on the front. they were fine. I have d range bfgoodrich a/t's on my 350 with a dump insert and they are great haha. I recommend them.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I run 285/75/16 on my f250 and they are load range d because they dont come in an e load range and never had a problem plowing or towing the race car trailer.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

I had 285/75/16 on my old truck...it was an F250, they seemed to be a good fit.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

It's funny. Guys just look at the load range, not the actual weight capacity. As the tire gets wider, the weight capacity for a given load range increases.

A little data from the BFG site, for the ATs on a 16" rim
Load Range D tires
Size-Weight Cap
245-2535
255-2689
265-2835
275-3000
285-3305

Load Range E tires
Size-Weight Cap
245-3042
255-n/a
265-3415
275-n/a
285-3750


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

I had D rated with my 2004 F250 with the diesel and the 9' 2" Vee. Lets just say you could tell they were weighted. Wouldn't really recommend doing it for commercial plowing. To much strain on my front end. I have E rated on the F350 now, Major difference!!!


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

I had the BFG A/T's ona truck a few years back, and believe me they could be Load Range A and they'd still be squared off, soemthing about those sidewalls that are just......different,lol. They are ina world of their own, but I def agree that 10 ply's are the way to go, big difference in how well they hold the weight and how well they hold up with the weight.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

My dads runs them never a problem scence 2000


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;832147 said:


> I had bfgoodrich a/t's on my truck that were d range. with a 8ft fisher on the front. they were fine. I have d range bfgoodrich a/t's on my 350 with a dump insert and they are great haha. I recommend them.


I agree, I have a set of BFG ATKO's I run on my truck (315/70/17 load range D) and I have never had a wear issue, or had my tires look like they were stressing under the weight...still have PLENTY of tread on them, I also just bought a set of DuraTracs (same size and range) and Ive had my plow on an looked at the tires...looked good...you'll be fine!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

D's should be fine if your not hauling heavy loads all the time. My 1 ton dump has D rated tires on it, and my F250 has E rated. I think you add up the weight carrying capacity of all the tires, then add the weight of the truck and load your usually carrying, get a total and see if its over the weight the tires can carry.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Brian Young;833965 said:


> My 1 ton dump has D rated tires on it, and my F250 has E rated. I.


the dump has 4 tires in the rear allowing you less weight per tire. Why the 250 has E and the dump has D range and they can handle it. The problem with lighter load range tires is the side wall. I've been told that the weight of the plow and the consistent load /unload pounding while transporting it will breakdown the side walls leading to other issues as time goes by.


----------



## andym1996 (Aug 31, 2006)

I have 325/60R18's on my F350 - they only come in "D" rated. Put the 810 on yesterday and don't think its an issue. I added the capacity of the tires, and the GVW # is above 12,000 on the tires, and the truck has 12,000 plates on it - should be good!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I think the only difference would be sag from plow weight and "softness" of impact. Lot more give in the sidewalls. Could lead to a dented rim under heavy loaded work conditions. 

I 'm not saying you're wrong, be nice to hear from a tire pro.


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

Ive ran a set of E's on my 03 F350 Diesel, since Ive had my 06 F250 Ive only run D's because I have a lift and most larger tires arent available in E for the size I use...not one single issue...havent had premature wear on treads or anything...like already said here before, do the math, tires rated for more weght then your putting on them, you should never have a problem...I havent...


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

man.......i ran P rated tires on my trucks before....


----------



## tbrownell (Nov 24, 2007)

Here in Michigan - a lot of the tire companys wont sell/cant get anything in the d load range any more. seams that a lot of tire manufactures have discontinued the use of the "d" load range.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

I just switched from 285 D's to E's and i can tell a huge difference. The truck is much more stable driving. A lot less side roll when manuvering in traffic. I ran D's for the last 5 years both BFG and Coopers and i will never go back to the D again. 
Here is what i am running Hankook Dynapro ATM


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

nevrnf;839931 said:


> I just switched from 285 D's to E's and i can tell a huge difference. The truck is much more stable driving. A lot less side roll when manuvering in traffic. I ran D's for the last 5 years both BFG and Coopers and i will never go back to the D again.
> Here is what i am running Hankook Dynapro ATM


Did you run both D & E in the same brand/tread?


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

I have ran BFG AT's 265/75/16 on my 1995 f250 for 3 yrs with no problems. Towing is fine and plowing was fine until last year. I have a western 7.5 pro plow with the 5 spring set up and the tires were fine. But last year added mega scoops to the plow which added about 150 lbs to the plow. The tires were aired up and they wore faster than they had and handeled worse. Hope it helps.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

f250man;832462 said:


> I run 285/75/16 on my f250 and they are load range d because they dont come in an e load range and never had a problem plowing or towing the race car trailer.


they just wear out faster.. the rating has to do with heat... in snow/ice, probably not much difference, loaded up or overloaded in the summer, look for a blowout down the highway. If you overload the Es on a diesel f250/350 then the D will only be that much more unsafe :/

thats why we didnt go with them, especially since there are lower rated Es and then down to a D, which is worse. look for something at minimum of 3000lbs per tire, 3400-3600 is best


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

The weight rating of the tire is one thing but the big thing is the sidewall. With an E tire your have 2 more plys giving you a more stable ride, especially under load. Also while under load the e tire will roll less than a d with the 2 extra plys.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

I run e's on all f- 350 single 1 tons...these also run 2 yd. spreaders...good road handling; no hippy....hippy shake when loaded. I haven't gone less in range JMO


----------

